# Connecting Laptop to Flat TV



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

Laptop: Dell Vostro 1400, TV: LG Flat TV. 

What is needed to connect the two & what are the things that I can do by connecting the two?


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 18, 2013)

is your laptop having hdmi port?


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

No. its old..


----------



## kARTechnology (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> No. its old..



Does the laptop and tv have a VGA port


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

Laptop has 
1. VGA port (15pin)
2. 1394 

3. 

TV has 
1. Cable input port (the one used for cable dish when not on set top box) 
2.  two weird round ports (I am very very sorry for the camera quality , dont have a good camera right now  )


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Laptop has
> 1. VGA port (15pin)
> 2. 1394 View attachment 10597
> 3. View attachment 10598
> ...



 i think u cant connect to oi unless it has vga as ur laptop only has that port
is it a crt tv?


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

^its d old generation of TVs ..do we call them crt?? its big from the back side...


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ^its d old generation of TVs ..do we call them crt?? its big from the back side...



All Tv's which are big and bulky, use the basic principle of crt


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> All Tv's which are big and bulky, use the basic principle of crt



so what do i need to do?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> so what do i need to do?



So do you have those yellow,red, white RCA jacks on the back of the tv


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2013)

@Terminator : does your TV look like this?
*www.vivax.com/images/catalog/32/1156_0233548.jpg
(notice the bulge behind it)
Then its a CRT.If you want a Ratta-maar engineer definition,use google.
Hope this helped.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

you can't connect your laptop to your TV.


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> So do you have those yellow,red, white RCA jacks on the back of the tv



yes..



CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Terminator : does your TV look like this?
> *www.vivax.com/images/catalog/32/1156_0233548.jpg
> (notice the bulge behind it)
> Then its a CRT.If you want a Ratta-maar engineer definition,use google.
> Hope this helped.



posting  a sample image ...why didn't such thought came to my mind ..
now its dead straight that its a crt



whitestar_999 said:


> you can't connect your laptop to your TV.



the tv doesn't have the required ports right (for vga)? ? also laptop has no hdmi


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 20, 2013)

you can try getting a VGA to RGB cable. Not sure whether it will work out but u can give it a try.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 20, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> you can try getting a VGA to RGB cable. Not sure whether it will work out but u can give it a try.



It won't work simply because his tv has no RCA jacks... Only a rf input jack


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)




----------



## reniarahim1 (May 20, 2013)

get an lcd tv then


----------

